# bhyve or virtualbox?



## wolffnx (Sep 2, 2020)

Hi, I have to virtualize a windows 7,
today this "server" is running on bare metal(a simple cpu)
It has a VPN server (softether..)
with one will be the best to run in a virtualized enviroment?
bhyve or virtualbox(nox11)?

I allways use virtualbox and run just fine..but bhyve is native


----------



## scottro (Sep 2, 2020)

I am going to say bhyve.  The reason is that in *my* experience (on two separate machines, both reasonably powerful, 16G RAM, i7) Windows,  both 7 and 10 (though more noticeable in 10) was painfully slow. In bhyve, though it's a wee bit more complicated to set up. Windows 10 ran more quickly--still very slow, but at least it was usable. I haven't run Win7 in bhyve, and it was nowhere near as bad as Win10 in VirtualBox, but judging from this experience, I am going to recommend bhyve.  The vm-bhyve package makes it pretty simple.  I have a little page on it at http://srobb.net/vm-bhyve.html
which also has a link to the quick start guide at https://github.com/churchers/vm-bhyve/wiki/Quickstart

HOWEVER, in a post about something else sysctl seemed to prefer VirtualBox for Windows 7. 
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/flatpak-in-freebsd.76805/#post-476407

Again, I haven't tried Win7 in bhyve, and am basing my opinion on Win10 in both bhyve and Vbox.


----------



## Deleted member 63539 (Sep 2, 2020)

wolffnx said:


> Hi, I have to virtualize a windows 7,
> today this "server" is running on bare metal(a simple cpu)
> It has a VPN server (softether..)
> with one will be the best to run in a virtualized enviroment?
> ...


I would say Bhyve. With jobs don't require much graphics performance like that, it served fine.
And I don't see the point of using virtualbox(nox11) to run a graphical guest. If you always use a VNC viewer, just go with Bhyve.


----------



## olli@ (Sep 2, 2020)

If your application works with bhyve, then I think bhyve is the better option.  Only use VirtualBox if you need a feature that’s not supported by bhyve.

For example, I run a Linux guest in VirtualBox because I need to pass through the host’s BD drive. Bhyve does not support that, unfortunately.


----------



## wolffnx (Sep 2, 2020)

sysctl said:


> *I would say Bhyve. With jobs don't require much graphics performance like that*



exactly, 0 graphics needed , I go for bhyve
thanks


----------

